# Rear wheel disc cover



## dairic (29 May 2019)

Has anyone got experience of a rear wheel disc cover/ jacket, not sure what they’re called?

my 88mm wheel has broke and thinking of one of these for an Ironman coming up, can’t afford a new wheel yet , been looking second hand, so thinking along this line temporarily!

cheers


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2019)

I've got one on my 100mm TT wheel. A bit fiddly to fit and it doesn't stay flat in places unless stuck down. However I_ do_ think it makes the wheel a bit lighter.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (29 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> I've got one on my 100mm TT wheel. A bit fiddly to fit and it doesn't stay flat in places unless stuck down. However I_ do_ think it makes the wheel a bit lighter.


Lighter?


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Lighter?



Lighter than a full disc.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (29 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> Lighter than a full disc.


Aha! Thanks.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2019)

The point with a disc is the rotational affect can help with flatter routes. Too much faff with a clip on, and not convinced they work.


----------



## huwsparky (30 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> The point with a disc is the rotational affect can help with flatter routes. Too much faff with a clip on, and not convinced they work.


Why wouldn't it work? As far as physics is concerned it'll be just as effective as a disk, it serves exactly the same purpose.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2019)

huwsparky said:


> Why wouldn't it work? As far as physics is concerned it'll be just as effective as a disk, it serves exactly the same purpose.



They don't fit very well, nor have they been through a wind tunnel (e.g. fit/poor airflow, air going behind disc) . They are an early 90's thing !


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2019)

I used one (a cover) a few years back it was a bit noisy but seemed to be a good middle ground before I had a disc. I had a bespoke one from Raltech and the fit wasn't bad although I had to disable the jockeys from using the 25t that was a bit close.


----------



## huwsparky (30 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> They don't fit very well, nor have they been through a wind tunnel (e.g. fit/poor airflow, air going behind disc) . They are an early 90's thing !


Maybe you should change that to the ones you've come across don't fit very well! I can't actually imagine someone being stupid enough to fit a disk cover and not make sure that it blocks the wind from getting in


----------



## frank9755 (3 Jun 2019)

I've used a set that I bought on eBay for the last seven years. Fits perfectly, can access every gear. I used it to ride across the windy, flat desert in Australia on IndyPac.
It took a bit of trimming and fiddling to fit it to begin with, and needs checking and occasional re-taping, but basically a great product.


----------



## frank9755 (3 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> They don't fit very well, nor have they been through a wind tunnel (e.g. fit/poor airflow, air going behind disc) . They are an early 90's thing !



Rubbish!
Last year Aerocoach launched some fast wheels based on extensive wind tunnel testing and which used wheel covers.


----------

